

How startups can slay giants - terpua
http://entrepreneur.venturebeat.com/2010/03/23/5-ways-startups-can-slay-giants/

======
TheSOB88
Seems useful, but is this true?

"Face it, no sane person wants to buy software (or any other service, really)
from a startup."

I've read plenty of stories that claim otherwise, but they were just stories.
Seems like the world would be a pretty bad place for startups if it were so.

~~~
pchristensen
It's the typical early adopters/mainstream/laggards split (see Crossing the
Chasm). Basically employees at BigCo get a smile and a pat on the back if a
decision they make goes well, or they get punished, demoted, or fired if it
goes badly. Since they're not writing the checks and have little upside,
they're inclined to go with the boring, conservative choice.

